# large Farad capacitors???



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

hello. i've always wondered has anyone ever added a large Farad capacitor to therye plow main battery circuit. this would be a capacitor like the car audio nuts install for a large amplifier set up. would there be any advantage? would the extra stored energy help? feel free to chime in.


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

I have been thinking this too! I have been told it won't help and havent spent the money to try it.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What's the difference between a large Farad and a small Farad?


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

bigger = more stotrage capacity on of the capacitor. 

and specific ratings also filter electronic noise out if you know your electronics stuff.


----------



## Kwise (Sep 24, 2009)

Not an expert, but I think they only send out power in very short bursts, so I don't see how they would help for how you would use them.


----------



## 32vld (Feb 4, 2011)

Capcitors used to filter out radio noise.

Will not add power.


----------



## pooleo8 (Nov 8, 2009)

Capacitors are a joke. It will actually rob power from your system. As the alt. will have to re-charge it. Spend the money on a good AGM battery and upgrade your alt. Also do the big 3 upgrade


----------



## USMCMP5811 (Aug 31, 2008)

pooleo8;1400109 said:


> Capacitors are a joke. It will actually rob power from your system.


Well, my flux capacitor pumps out 1.25 jigawatts ....... Thumbs Up


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

i wasn't going to add 1 to my plow truck. i already have 200a alt. and 2-1000cca batts. in it. just wanted other thoughts and ideas. wish i had a flux capacitor!!!


----------

